# Vizsla Trainer and Boarding in Maryland USA



## Mjaeger05 (Oct 11, 2021)

Hello…

I am new to the Baltimore Maryland area and looking to board my 2 year old vizsla ‘Kova’ at a place that is more out in the country while also getting him into some training just to know he is getting his exercise. If anyone has any recommendations I would greatly appreciate it!
Thank you!


----------

